# GT-Verkaufs-Thread



## zaskar-le (5. April 2008)

Huch, bin ich der erste??

Also: hier gibt es nun *GT MTB oder BMX-Pedalen*. Baujahr ist glaube ich *1994*, ich bin Erstbesitzer 
Montagefertig. Die Lager laufen rund, aber etwas rauh. Lagerspiel konnte ich nicht feststellen. 
Gebrauchter Zustand, lassen sich aber mit der üblichen Geheimwaffe gut aufpolieren.

Mangel: Über dem Achskörper, durch das GT-Logo durch, findet sich ein kleiner Haarriss (ca. 1,5 cm lang). Wie gesagt, nur an einem Pedal; er geht auch nicht komplett um das Alu um die Achse herum. Auf dem Foto Nr. 2 ist das glaube ich sehr gut zu sehen. Ich denke dennoch, dass die Pedale noch ein längeres Leben vor sich haben. 
Preis: ich dachte an *VERKAUFT, DANKE. Bitte gebt mir Bescheid, wenn das völlig daneben ist, mir fehlen da die Vergleiche. Zu ebay geben möchte ich es nicht, da die Pedalen inzwischen m.E. recht selten geworden sind und es hier vielleicht jemanden gibt, der sich darüber freut. 

VERKAUFT, DANKE!








Christian *


----------



## Torsten (16. Juli 2009)

*Bedingungen*

*- Keine Diskussion jeglicher Art, dies ist per PM zu klären*

Haltet Euch dran, ansonsten mach ich den Fred dicht!

Torsten
IBC-Moderatoren-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheesi81 (4. August 2009)

Hallo!
Verkaufe mein GT RTS-3 in lila

Habe das Rad damals (es müsste 1994 gewesen sein) neu gekauft und habe immer sehr darauf aufgepasst. Aus Platzmangel muss es nun leider verkauft werden.

Zustand ist bis auf kleine Lackabplatzer und eine Delle in der Schwinge dem alter entsprechend gut. Rad steht eigentlich die letzten Jahre nur zur Reserve herum und wurde fast nicht bewegt.

Ich verkaufe entweder das Komplettbike wie auf den Fotos oder auch nur Einzelteile.

Für das Komplettrad stell ich mir VB 270 Euro vor.

Für Fragen bitte einfach eine Nachricht schicken, ich habe auch noch einige Detailbilder, die ich gerne per mail zuschicken kann.


----------



## STSfreak (6. August 2009)

GT STS dh lobo 1998 Größe S
10/97 Produktionsdatum mit Stempel "SG" Scott Gordon an der Tretlagerschale.

Alles original und nur für Eisdielenausfahrten verwendet. Zustand nahe neuwertig.

Sehr sehr schön und so nicht nochmal zu bekommen

1498 Euro inklusive Versand Hermes


----------



## hentho (8. August 2009)

#33 kann gelöscht werden, das Karakoram ist verkauft.

Den Sattel gibt es jetzt für 15 Euro + Versand

Neuer weisser GT Sattel (Nylon/Plastik) mit GT Logo an beiden Front-Seiten.





Gruss
Henning


----------



## Tiensy (18. August 2009)

Hallo lieber Mod: *Post #45 kann gelöscht werden.*

Zum Verkauf steht nun nur noch folgendes:


+ + + GT LOBO 1000 DH ERSATZTEILE + + +


Hallo liebe Lobo-Fan's,

gezwungenermassen muss ich meine Lobo Sammlung reduzieren.

Folgenden Rahmen gebe ich daher ab:





Zustand hervorragend mit schöner "E"aston Stanzung und Rohrsatz. Seht euch bitte die Bilder an! Wer Detailbilder möchte, einfach Bescheid geben... Grösse S mit folgenden Maßen:

Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sattelrohr: 38cm
Mittte Steuerrohr - Mitte Tretlager: 64cm
Mitte Steuerrohr - Sitzrohr (Oberrohrlänge): 42cm


Weiterhin gibt es noch einen nagelneuen kompletten Lagersatz für das 99er Lobo DH:










Preis für Rahmendreieck: 350

Preis für den Lagersatz: 100

Versand: 6,90 versicherter DHL Versand.

Bei Fragen oder sonstigem, bitte PM oder Email.

+ + + GT LOBO 1000 DH RENNSTALL + + +


----------



## Janikulus (22. August 2009)

*#46 kann gelöscht werden.*

es sind nur noch die Pedale zu haben, achtung es handelt sich um BMX Pedale, das Gewinde passt nicht in MTB Kurbeln!


Und dann noch ein paar GT BMX Pedale in schwarz mit 9/16" Gewinde, mit Schraubpins und Reflektoren.
Neu und nie verbaut für 25Euro inkl. Versand:


----------



## kingmoe (7. September 2009)

So, nachdem fast alle LTS-Rahmen und Teile verkauft sind, hier die Reste:

LTS-2 Hauptrahmen, âInk blauâ eloxiert (vorher ball burnished worden wie damals Ã¼blich), 18â, 1996.

Technisch Note 1, optisch leider einige kleinere Kratzer, kaputte Decals links und eine Macke am linken Unterrohr, HÃ¶he obere Flaschenhalterschraube. Die sieht aber schlimmer aus, als sie ist.
Zudem hat ist der obere Rand des Steuerrohr teilweise angekratzt, das sollte aber nach Montage des Steuersatzes verschwunden sein. Es gibt natÃ¼rlich keine Beulen oder Risse! Gesamteindruck ist echt noch sehr schÃ¶n! 

Ich glaube, dass der Rahmen nie gefahren wurde und nur einmal â war ja ein Komplettrad - verbaut war, denn alle Lagersitze und Gewinde sehen top aus und sind noch vollstÃ¤ndig eloxiert.

50,- Euro inkl. Porto.

*Klicken fÃ¼r groÃe Bilder* 













________________________________________________________

AuÃerdem liegen hier noch LTS-Lagerteile, die ich aber nicht genau zuordnen kann. Wer genau weiÃ, wo und zu welchen Modellen sie gehÃ¶ren, mÃ¶chte mir bitte Bescheid geben! Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, dass die Aufschriften stimmen, obwohl das Zeug original verpackt ist...

Set 1:
TÃ¼te sagt: â280279, LTS Part upper Pivot Kit F/97 LTS 4â  und â107509650, GT Teile Kit Hauptlager oben LTS2 97, LTS4 97, 280279â
Ob das stimmt?! Siehe Bild.





Set 2:
Laut Aufschrift: â280281, LTS Part S-Stay Pivot Kit F/97 LTSâ und â107509680, GT Teile Kit Hauptlager oben LTS5 97, 280281â
Ob das stimmt?! Siehe Bild.





Set 3:
Und dann noch Teile, die nicht original verpackt waren, siehe Bild.





FÃ¼r jedes Set mÃ¶chte ich jeweils 13,- Euro, die Teile von Set 3 gÃ¤be es auch einzeln, bitte fragt dann an. Wer alles zusammen nimmt, also alle 3 Sets, bekommt sie fÃ¼r 30,- Euro.

Porto fÃ¼r den Kleinkram wÃ¤ren 4,- Euro (Hermes, versichert).
Sollte jemand unbedingt Post/DHL wollen, geht das auch fÃ¼r 4,- Euro als Einschreiben.


----------



## dk850 (21. September 2009)

dk850 schrieb:


> Hallo GTler,
> muss nun auch eins meiner RÃ¤der weggeben, drei sind doch zu viel, also biete hier mein GT RTS im guten Zustand an. Keine Beulen oder so nur leichte AbschÃ¼rfungen vom  Bowdenzug und ein Kratzer am oberen Rohr vom Lenker. Neuer Preis: 699,-â¬  VB
> 
> - Lenker und Vorbau ist von BBB/ Ghost 2008
> ...


Neuer Preis: 499,-â¬  VB


----------



## tomasius (21. September 2009)

Und das muss nun auch gehen!






GT Pantera 1991/ 92, 19" (M/M: 510mm, M/E 570mm; OR M/M 590mm)

Zustand: Rahmen hat keine Dellen, Lack ist noch gut erhalten

Ausstattung: LX/ Exage Mix.

Das Pantera ist sofort startklar. Ich lege allerdings noch einen weiteren Vorbau bei. Den Girvin will man ja nicht wirklich fahren. 

Preis: VHB 220

Versandkosten: 45,80 Hermes


----------



## retrogt (29. September 2009)

I have some GT bikes and frame for sale. The prices are on the photo.
Feel free to contact me with any question in email [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papariese63 (11. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen GT Fans

Ich hÃ¤tte da was das verkauft werden mÃ¶chte
ein GT Timberline (alter mir nicht bekannt)20"
fÃ¼r mich leider zu klein suche gleiches in 22"(198cm)oder grÃ¶Ãer
wollte es auch in der bucht versuchen denke hier werde ich die besseren KÃ¤ufer finden.
So nun zu meinen Vorstellungen Rahmen komplett mit Gabel
sollten auch bei dem schlechten Zustand ca.100â¬ inkl. Versand wert sein
oder Tausch gegen gleiches Rad mit Gabel nur in 22" oder 23"
weitere Bilder auf anfrage
griasle von de alp 
pap


----------



## s.ritter (12. Oktober 2009)

hallo
wÃ¼rde gerne mein gt lts 1 verkaufen.
mit judy sl, magura hs22, kore vorbau und schnellspanner, bontrager titec lenker, xt schaltgruppe und spin carbon laufrÃ¤dern.
bilder in meinem album ab morgen abend.
vhb: 1200â¬


----------



## Janikulus (31. Oktober 2009)

*Verkaufe ein Zaskar LE in 19" von 1996 in rot eloxiert:*









Zustand sehr gut, Eloxalfarbe wie neu, ein bisschen staubig, ansonsten kleine Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe, kleine Kratzer an den grossen Decals seitlich und einige winzige Spuren unten am Unterrohr.

Die Aussenflächen am Tretlager hatte ich mal in einem Bikeladen nachfräsen lassen.

Gewicht 1920g

Geliefert mit einer schwarzen no name Sattelklemme und original Schaltauge.

Preis: 369Euro inkl. Versand

Für mehr Details schaut euch die Bilder in meinem Album an.
Bei Fragen einfach Mail oder PN


----------



## Compressor (18. November 2009)

verkaufe mein Zaskar Anniversery mit der Nr.20 in größe Medium
am liebsten komplett.
Rad wurde ca.150km zum Spazieren fahren genutzt,kein Waldweg odgl.nur Asphalt und gute Schotterwege.
Ausstattung:Sram-X.0 Jubilee inkl.Trigger,Hope Mono-Mini(180/160) RF-Evolve Kurbel,RF-Deus Vorbau Ritchey-WCS-Lenker,FSA-Stütze
Hüge 240hi,370vo mit Mavic317-Felgen
Natürlich ist der komplette Dekobogen und die Urkunde auch mit dabei
Verhandlungsbasis 1750inkl.Versand mit DHL

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/mella_012/L1000177.jpg

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/mella_012/L1000178.jpg

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/mella_012/L1000179.jpg

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/mella_012/L1000180.jpg


----------



## Wayne70 (20. November 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Jugendrad. Wird also so schon 20 Jahre alt sein ;-)
> 
> *GT Karakoram Elite, schwarz.*
> 
> ...



*Hier nochmals mit neuem Preis 150 EUR. Siehe Beitrag oben.*
@Moderator: Angebot kann ab 01.12.09 entfernt werden. Danke


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2009)

Bei beiden Verkäufen geht es *ausschließlich* um die *Rahmen* mit den dazu genannten Anbauteilen.

Als erstes etwas für die Straße:

GT ZR 2000, Baujahr 1999, von mir neu erworben und aufgebaut 2006. Die Rahmenhöhe ist 54 cm (M-M), also für Fahrer(innen) ab ca. 175 cm. Mir war er etwas zu groß, deshalb auch der Verkauf. Zum Verkauf stehen der Rahmen mit Gabel, Steuersatz und Hülse für den Vorbau. Ebenso ist die Sattelklemmschraube und die beiden Zugeinsteller dabei. Bei Bedarf (und gegen Aufpreis!) kann ich ein Innenlager und eine Kurbel (39-53), beides Campagnolo Veloce, mitgeben.

Ich habe vorerst nur ein Foto vom komplett aufgebauten Rad, bei Interesse bitte PN oder hier posten. Ich mache dann auch gerne weitere Fotos.

Der Rahmen ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, hat keine tiefen Kratzer oder gar Dellen oder Beulen. lediglich an der Sattelklemmung hat er kleine Lackabplatzer die kaum Auffallen, am Unterrohr sind zwei Stellen (eine ca.1x1 cm, die andere kleiner), wo der Lack leider auch ab ist. Natürlich hat er Gebrauchspuren, er wurde ja schließlich auch gefahren. 





Preise:
Rahmen mit Steuersatz (FSA) und Gabel (PRO, Carbon mit Aluschaft, Kralle ist eingeschlagen, 1''), Hülse für Vorbau von 1'' auf 11/8'' sowie Sattelklemmschraube und Zugeinstellern: * 190,- + Versand*

Innenlager und Kurbel Campa Veloce, ebenfalls sehr guter Zustand: * 50,- + Versand*

Beides zusammen : * 240,- inkl. Versand.*

*Abholung bei mir ist natürlich auch möglich!*

Manni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy (29. November 2009)

GT Pedale VP-820

Verkaufe GT Retro Pedale VP-820. 
Die Pedalen müssen abgeschmiert und eingestellt werden. Die Lager laufen Rund, evtl. müssen Sie aber auch getauscht werden.

Preis 25


----------



## painmuds (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo

trotz der tatsache dass ich weder gt`ler noch ein retrobastler bin hab ich mir vor einiger zeit nen gt rts 3 in purple mit stahlschwinge in nem zustand 2-3 gekauft.
tja und nun steht er rum...
würde ihn für 130 okken abgeben.
denke er ist bei euch besser aufgehoben.
fotos kommen noch die tage.
alles andere dann per pm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok,... preis update:
> 150 fuer den rahmen
> 60 fuer die gabel
> 100 fuer die bremse
> ...



rahmen nun solo fuer 100euro inclusive kore vorbau


----------



## kingmoe (14. Februar 2010)

LRS verkauft, Posting bitte löschen.

Danke!


----------

